# PELAGIC PIRATE late report from last week



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Reggie was on vacation all week and weent twice without me:thumbdown: here is his report:

Trip 1 With Harry::

Left the pass late Sunday morning after 11:00, after a quick boat fix that my buddy Harry stepped in to help take care of. Despite the late start, the weather was super flat so we headed out for some deep dropping fun with the kids. 

First stop is insta-bight. We bring up a nice yellow edge grouper and tile fish. Then we make a couple more drops, score a snowy and some more tiles and then a big shark shows up. We decide to just move on to the next spot.

On the way we see a white marlin free jumping 7-8 times. We put in a little time trolling that afternoon, had a couple of strikes, but didn't connect on either one. 

Next stop we score another bigger yellow edge. several tile fish. and a long fin sea bass. Then Harry decides he wants to drop a rig without an electric reel 600 feet to the bottom. He hooks up right on the bottom with what we think must be a nice grouper, and after an arm wrenching battle Harry boats a giant amber jack. 


With a full fish box and my wife ready to beat it, we headed back in. 

Catches of note: Harry's little girl caught her first grouper ever, a snowy. Not a bad way to start out. 

Great day at sea and some incredible eating fish in the box. All good. 


Trip 2 with my Dad and my Boys : 3 generations in one boat fishing :thumbup:


This was the first fishing trip with Dad on the Pelagic Pirate. And, we brought my two boys along so we had three generations on board. After wrapping up a few things for work we headed over to the dock and messed with the DSM for about 45 minutes to try and get the fish finder back up and running. As it was, we had a late start. So we decide to try and fish a live bottom area in deep water, beyond where all the snapper boats would be setting up. We didn't leave the dock until 11am. 

Later that afternoon, as soon as we rolled up to the first spot the water was blue and my boys wanted to jump in for a swim. I told them to hold off until after our first drop. Sure enough, before the weight even hit the bottom I spot a 12 foot hammerhead cruising a wave off in the distance, headed straight for us. We were able to boat a few nice grouper before we had four sharks around the boat, basically chewing the paint off the side of the boat. We dropped a bait bucket over board for a minute and the sharks were all over it...bumping all around the pale.

Of course, that's right when we hook up with a monster fish right on the bottom in 500 feet, plus another fish on the second hook. We get the fish about half way up and all four sharks disappear. Once I get to about 150 feet of water - fump - one of the sharks eats whatever we've got on. We break that shark off of the first rig and then fump - another shark eats the second. I end up leadering an 8 foot shark behind the boat and luckily straighten the hook instead of loosing the whole rig. Happy just to have our deep drop rig, we move on. 

On to the second spot the kids didn't ask to jump in for a swim. ;-) We pulled three more yellow edge, two snowy's and two long tail sea bass off that spot until another giant shark shows up and chases our grouper right to the boat. 

Shark city out there that day, but we still scored some delicious fish for the box and sent Dad home with a giant cooler full of fish. 

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

more pics


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice Job Reggie!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that is a dream come true there congrats!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Boy, what a season your having, keep it up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

So cool to take the kids fishing, the older I get the more enjoyment I get out of doing the same! Good Job and nice fish!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't wait to take my boys offshore with me. It's great to see the young'ns having fun on the water. Perfect!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great fish to eat. Congrats on taking the kids too.


----------

